# 99385 w/ 96372



## adaniel (Jun 26, 2014)

We had a new 18 yr old patient come in for preventive visit and also received a depo shot.....  insurance is BCBS of NC....
Can we bill 99385 new pt preventive visit w/ 96372 admin code?


----------



## lshaulis (Jun 26, 2014)

We give out depo's a lot and I use J1050 to code for the actual shot.  We don't use a adm code.


----------



## kumeena (Jun 26, 2014)

You have to have the administration code (96372) along with J code.


----------



## adaniel (Jun 26, 2014)

does 99385 get a 25 mod?


----------



## terrijo777 (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes, you will need the modifier.. And Kumeena is absolutly correct you have to have an admin code whenever you do an injection.  If you dont' then its a charge that isnt getting submitted or paid.  There may not always be a drug code because pt may bring in their own but regardless there will always be an admin code.


----------



## adaniel (Jul 2, 2014)

Thanks so much for the info!


----------

